# تصميم لشبكة إطفاء حريق بنظام fm-200 + طلب مشوره من الخبراء



## قطب الورد (3 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم

بكل صدق لقد استفدت كثيراً من هذا المنتدى

فقد وجدت تطبيق مقولة ان العلم ليس ملك لاحد بكل صدق هنا

------

موضوعي هنا هو تصميم نظام اطفاء حريق باستخدام غاز fm-200 

انا اعمل كمهندس مشاريع في احد المصانع الكبيره

ولدينا 22 غرفه كهربائيه تحتوي على على محولات وبانل

مما استدعى استخدام هذا النظام

بكل صدق عند استلامي للمشروع كفكره كان هذا النظام شيء جديد علي تماماً

ولكن بوجود مثل هذا المنتدى سهل علي الكثير

وقد استفدت كثيرا منه كما استفدت أيضاً من كتاب 

FM-200
Engineered System
Installation Manual
ان شاء الله سأقوم برفعه لاحقا

بدأت بأخذ مقاسات جميع الغرف ال 22

وسأفرد مثال على إحداها هنا وهي غرفه أبعادها 22*10.3*4.3

بعد عمل الحسابات وجدت ان الكميه اللتي سوف نحتاجها من غاز FM-200
هي
983 kg
( سأترك اختيار عدد الأسطوانات للمقاول )

بناءاً على ذلك فان عدد ال nozzle المطلوبة للغرفة كان 8

هنا بدأت مرحلة التصميم واللتي هي أصعب ماواجهتني

في البداية اخذت هذا التصميم 

http://img88.imageshack.us/i/imagehck.jpg/

ولكن وجدت ان هناك تباين كبير ( على الورق ) بين flow rate لكل 2 nozzle متجاوره

فعدلت التصميم الى

http://img42.imageshack.us/i/imageqgo.jpg/

بحيث استخدمت T fitting

من اجل ان يكون الفلوريت متساوي لجميع النوزل

اتمنى إبداء رايكم في التغيير

طبعا أقطار البايبات تبدأ من 3" - 2.5" - 2" -1.5 وهي اخر بايب متصل بالنوزل

وهل هناك برنامج اعطيه نوع الغاز والضغط وحجم الغاز وشكل التصميم 

يعطيني الفاو ريت لكل نوزل

ان شاء الله سأقوم باستكمال المشروع هنا 

تحياتي وتقديري
​


----------



## msmsm (3 مارس 2012)

يا سيدى ليس عليك ان تقوم بأى تصميم أو حسابات فنية ..............دع ذلك ضمن ااسكوب للمقاول فهو لابد ان يكون مؤول عن التصميم من أحل سلامة التشغيل لاحقا.......................هذا أولا ثانيا ايضا ليس عليك ان تقوم بأى حسابات فنية لأن هناك سوفت وير لكل شركة مصنعة مثل تيكو أو كيدى خاص بالتصميم والحسابات الفنية وتحديك البى أو كيو من المعدات وكمية الغاز المطلوبة طبقا للحجم والخطر


----------



## firefighting eng (3 مارس 2012)

بعد اذن حضرتك يا بشمهندس انا محتاجه شرح برنامج حسابات الغاز fm200 FIRENET وال co2 CHEMETRON ممكن حد يساعدنى بعد اذنكوا


----------



## قطب الورد (3 مارس 2012)

اخوي msmsm

الغرض من عمل تصميم كامل بحيث لايتبقى امام المقاول سوى التركيب

هو فتح المجال لأكبر عدد من الشركات

فقليل من المقاولين اللذين يقدمون دراسه كامله وهم لايعلمون هل سيكون المشروع من نصيبهم او لا

بينما عندما تقدم له دراسه كامله عن المشروع الكل سيضع أسعاره بنائا عليها

انا هنا اقوم بدور الاستشاري للشركه


----------



## قطب الورد (3 مارس 2012)

اخوي fire fighting eng 

هل تقصد حساب كمية الغاز


----------



## msmsm (3 مارس 2012)

لا تفعل ذلك ................شركات الحريق معروفة فى كل بلد اختار الأنسب ودعهم يسعروا لك فلن يفيد اتجاهك بالأعتماد على مقاول تركيبات غير مؤهل بالحريق ....................لا بالسعر ولا بالكفاءة سيفيدك ذلك اعتمد على المتخصص


----------



## emhdisam (3 مارس 2012)

كمية الغاز 389 و ليس 900 انتبه


----------



## قطب الورد (4 مارس 2012)

اخوي msmsm
لاتخف المشروع سينزل مناقصه للشركات المتخصصه فقط

اتمنى ان نقفل هذا الموضوع ويكون النقاش فني فقط


----------



## قطب الورد (4 مارس 2012)

emhdisam قال:


> كمية الغاز 389 و ليس 900 انتبه



الف شكر على مشاركتك

نأتي للحسابات

V=10.33*22.12*4.3 = 983 m3
وهذا حجم الغرفه

اشكرك على تنبيهك مع العجله وضعته مكان كمية الغاز

بافتراض درجة الحراره 35 درجه مئويه 

S= 0.1269 + 0.0005t=0.1444

Agent Concentration =7%

وبكذا يكون ال C= 0.519

وبهذا يكون الوزن المطلوب للغاز 

W= (v/s) * [c/(100-c)]

W= 673.28 kg

وهو وزن الغاز المطلوب للغرفه


​


----------



## ياسر حسن (4 مارس 2012)

يا هندسة درجة الحرارة التصميم على 25 وليست 35 وكدة الافضل كمية الغاز داخل الاسطوانات ها تزيد 
مع التحية


----------



## قطب الورد (5 مارس 2012)

مرحبا اخوي ياسر

انا في الحقيقه

اخذتها على اقل درجة حراره

وهي ٢٠ درجه مئويه

شكراً لتنبيهك


----------



## التمام (9 مارس 2012)

جزاكم الله عنا كل الخير


----------



## firefighting eng (14 مارس 2012)

قطب الورد قال:


> اخوي fire fighting eng
> 
> هل تقصد حساب كمية الغاز


نعم اقصد كميه الغاز بالضافه الي الاقطار وحجم الاسطوانات وذلك باستخدام برنامج chemetron fire systems


----------



## el_magic (30 يوليو 2012)

قطب الورد قال:


> الف شكر على مشاركتك
> 
> نأتي للحسابات
> 
> ...



بصراحه ياريت توضح انت حسبتها ازاي عشان انا مش فاهم حاجة بعد حجم الغرفة الارقام الباقية جات منين 
وايه الs وال d 
والفروض الي مفروضه دي بناءا علي اساسات ايه ؟
اتمني الرد والمساعده


----------



## حسام الحسني (17 مارس 2013)

شكرا لك ارجوا لووضعت ماهي المعطيات للفائده


----------



## حسن عبد العزيز (23 مارس 2013)

Thanks


----------



## abdelsalamn (13 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (10 أغسطس 2013)

مش المفروض بعد حساب حجم الغرفة يتم الضرب في 0.58 للحصول علي كام كيلوجرام من الغاز مطلوب ؟ 
يعني الناتج هيكون تقريبا = 570 كجم


----------



## eman92 (16 أغسطس 2014)

كيف يتم تحديد عدد nozzle المطلوب


----------



## malk alehsas (20 أغسطس 2014)

لا حياة لمن تنادي


----------



## malk alehsas (20 أغسطس 2014)

طيب ياليت مقدمة عن الfm-200


----------



## zanitty (16 نوفمبر 2014)

يرجى من الساده المشرفين نقل الموضوع الى القسم الجديد الخاص باعمال التركيبات الصحيه و الحريق​*هندسة التركيبات الصحية ومكافحة الحريق
*


----------



## engineer (16 نوفمبر 2014)

zanitty قال:


> يرجى من الساده المشرفين نقل الموضوع الى القسم الجديد الخاص باعمال التركيبات الصحيه و الحريق​*هندسة التركيبات الصحية ومكافحة الحريق
> *



تم نقل الموضوع
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## جمال السامرائي (4 فبراير 2015)

ممكن اعرف الرموز ماذا تعني


----------



## جمال السامرائي (4 فبراير 2015)

ممكن اعرف الرموز ماذا تعني s =w


----------



## محمود تتوت (1 أبريل 2015)

جزاكم الله خير فيما قدمتموه وماتقدموه


----------



## محمود تتوت (1 أبريل 2015)

ارجو التكرم افادتى بعملية الحسابات الهيدروليكة وكيفية اختيار المضخة


----------



## محمد رافت ابوسرحة (3 أبريل 2015)

برجاء توضيح معنى الرموز واعدة شرح عملية التصميم للاستفادة


----------

